# Switzerland Super League - FC Thun v FC Zurich - 23/05



## tip74 (May 23, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
FC Thun v FC Zurich
FC Thun: Fabiano, Hediger, Luthi, Reinmann, Schirinzi, Schneider, Schneuwly, Siegfried
FC Zurich: Chermiti, Aegerter, Barmettler, Beda, Chikhaoui, Gajic, Koch, Leoni, Ramazotti, Sutter, Teixeira, Zouaghi


----------

